# Husqvarna ST330P



## JazzyRN

I purchased the machine today, had it delivered and like a kid on Christmas day HAD to play with my new machine.

Over the weekend we got dumped on by about 2 feet of the fluffy white stuff and since I was at work the wife shoveled as much as possible to make our stone driveway passable. 
She will NO longer have to shovel...enter the SNOWBEAST!!!!!

I have been looking long and hard, and already own a Husqvarna riding mower which I love so I stayed with the same brand.

1. Started on the first pull
2. Hydrostatic drive for infinite speed control...LOVE this feature!
3. Chute adjustment and deflector controls directly from the handlebars.
4. Heated hand grips; have not tested them yet.
5. MOST Impressive was how this beast chewed through, spit out and THREW my 30 inch snow drifts.
6. NOT once did it clog or even bog down.
7. That thing went through and moved the fluffy stuff, the packed snow, the spots that had been shoveled and even the wet stuff that had a chance to start melting from yesterday.
8. I could NOT be more happy so far...granted it is only the machine's inaugural mission, but it blew my mind!!!!
9. Tires kept good traction and the trigger assisted steering mechanism made maneuvering this beast a snap.
10. Have not seen the headlight in action yet...stay tuned.

BONUS...it's orange; my favorite color.

Just this guy's $0.02 worth

Jeff proud owner of SNOWBEAST


----------



## bad69cat

LOL Ariens is orange too! But I have seen and heard good reviews on the ST330 and have similar levels of happiness. For the price difference of say a Honda - I think it's a good buy!


----------



## 1894

Congrats !! :wavetowel2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Hopefully you take good care of Snowbeast and it takes care of you !!


----------



## lillbear

Congrats seen good reviews about them


----------



## Snow Beast

Looks like a sweet machine, I was looking to get that model or my Honda . Would've been a really tough decision if they had the st330 in stock


----------



## Cardo111

Congrats! Well written review, Husky's heavy duty series machines pack in a lot of features and good build quality. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Zavie

Very nice machine and review. Post some pics and maybe even a video when you get the chance.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Great review. Used it this season yet? Anymore long term review or problems?

Mines still at 0 hours. Cant wait to try it out!!


----------



## Hanky

Sounds like you have a winner there, You must be very happy know that it will handle what ever comes your way now. Must post some pictures


----------



## SAVAGE420

Any up this year?


----------



## x Wild Bill x

I'm not the OP, but I have posted on here in the past as my dad has a ST330P and I have the ST327P. We don't get a ton of snow here, South Coast MA, but when we do it is usually heavy wet snow with the bottom layer being quite wet. I have used both machines and I think they both work great. Neither one has had any problems or repairs and looking the machine over it appears it is designed to be easily serviceable. Both start first or second pull, run strong and quiet. They belts don't show any wear and the LED headlight is nice and very bright. They have plenty of power/torque to eat up EOD piles, I really tested my parents after a 12" plus storm last year. They live on a state highway so they only use salt and I didn't get over there for a day after the storm as they were on vacation. The machine handled it no problem, actually the more you can get fed into the auger the further it will throw it. If you want anymore details ask away.


----------



## SAVAGE420

x Wild Bill x said:


> I'm not the OP, but I have posted on here in the past as my dad has a ST330P and I have the ST327P. We don't get a ton of snow here, South Coast MA, but when we do it is usually heavy wet snow with the bottom layer being quite wet. I have used both machines and I think they both work great. Neither one has had any problems or repairs and looking the machine over it appears it is designed to be easily serviceable. Both start first or second pull, run strong and quiet. They belts don't show any wear and the LED headlight is nice and very bright. They have plenty of power/torque to eat up EOD piles, I really tested my parents after a 12" plus storm last year. They live on a state highway so they only use salt and I didn't get over there for a day after the storm as they were on vacation. The machine handled it no problem, actually the more you can get fed into the auger the further it will throw it. If you want anymore details ask away.


I agree 100% with everything you said here. 
It really does shoot farther the more you put in. The 4 blade impeller just pumps out that much more in my opinion.

Funnest thing I've done with my pants on all winter! 
Just add snow! 

Sent from my shed!


----------



## Dave1

I liked your write up of the 330p. I have been giving some serious thought about this model being the next purchase. Would like to know how the machine has done since you purchased.

Drop me a line and let me know how the machine has done so far.

Tks
Dave


----------



## Huntergreen

Any update ?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Huntergreen said:


> Any update ?


You thinking about getting one Hunter?


----------



## Huntergreen

I was but will stick with my 2001 Toro another year.


----------

